# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Stupid Owner

## RichsBallPythons

Love how some think that its a venomoid that its 100% safe. Some have been proven to still produce venom, whether you milk or test fire with a live rodent.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Even better, when someone figures that if they breed two venomoid snakes they'll get a bunch of venomoid babies.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Im sure hes part of that statistic.

----------


## Lopezxx2

Strikes him by accident? Ya right. You can hear that poor snake wasn't happy. And venomoids are big risks. I might try holding one but i wouldnt be ignorant and think im 100% risk free. If i had the guts to haha

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Ahh, wow. I had no idea some people actually free-handled venomoids like that?  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Slashmaster

"I don't want to move too much, I don't want her to bite me--"
His face when she struck:  :Confused: 



Me:

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-15-2011)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Well that was disappointing. I was really hoping  to see the idiot take one in the face.  Nice snake, though a little skinny.  It just a shame to see animals butchered just so some stupid piece of poop can hang it around there neck and show everyone how crazy and cool they are.   :Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## jjmitchell

I have seen pictures of people setting with HOT king cobras with thier head laying on their face... What was that grandma used to say Common sense aint all that common.  I dunno this kinda guy is why the rest of us lose our rights to own venomous

----------


## RyanT

I've never cringed so much...  :Weirdface:

----------


## Denial

This guy actually got all of his snakes seized from him. Thank god

----------


## bdreptiles

It's surprising how many people out there put themselves in the public eye doing stupid things like this.

This one has always been one of my favorites. I'll be keeping an eye out for their Darwin award.

----------


## jparker1167

> This guy actually got all of his snakes seized from him. Thank god


any link to the article about that denial?

----------


## babyknees

> This guy actually got all of his snakes seized from him. Thank god


That is so good to hear.

----------


## mues155

What a moron! That snake was in the S curve position the whole time, his tail was rattling. 
I just gotta shake my head...its morons like this, shirtless, wearing gold chains and having a rattlesnake around their neck trying to look at cool for youtube... sad

----------


## Denial

No it wasnt an article someone on my facebook actually took him to court to get his animals taken from him

----------


## AK907

> No it wasnt an article someone on my facebook actually took him to court to get his animals taken from him


And the media didn't have a hay day with this???  :Surprised: 

Had it of been a python I bet the media would have been all over it like "white on rice on a paper plate in a snow storm".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Maybe the "screw around with venomous snakes and do things that no sane keeper would dream of" business isn't totally a bad thing.  

It might be nature's way of cleaning up the gene pool a bit.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

I just saw this and was just about to post it and saw the thread, you can see the poor snake has a sunken head from the operation.  Videos like that upset me, and guys like that are a danger to the Reptile trade.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbX0y...eature=related

Here is another idiot.

----------


## GlassPython

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbX0y...eature=related
> 
> Here is another idiot.


Lol!!!!..."it's from North America, ummm, so it rattles to keep buffalo from trampling them"...Well, ummm, actually I think they rattle to let you know that if you keep F@%#ing me you're gonna die!

----------

_cmack91_ (09-30-2011)

----------


## cmack91

the whole time i was watching these i was thinking, right in the face, right in the face, right in the face, right in the face, and when it didnt get him in the face i was all like :Sad:

----------

